# Take her or leave her?



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I will be going camping next month in a camper. We will be gone for 4 days. Unfourtunetly the person who usually looks after my hedgies while I'm gone will also be on vacation. I do not trust any of my other friends or family to take care of them, nor do I think they would want too. 
I have both my hedgies in a large C&C cage that I will be unable to bring with me. So I will have to purchase 2 plastic bins if I do decide to take them.

The problem is, the camper gets very cold at night and there a very few plugs if I did purchase a CHE heater. And I am also not sure where I would keep them. 

Do you recommend leaving them home (which I think would be less stressful and safer) with multiple large bows of food and water, or taking them with us?


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would personally leave them home with somebody that comes every day just to check on them. They don't have to interact and you can leave very specific instructions. But that way they can change water or food if they need to be changed, as well as call you and a vet (you should leave your vet's number or the clinic's number) if anything might seem wrong. I myself would worry about the cold temperatures at night too much.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Teddi4211 said:


> I would personally leave them home with somebody that comes every day just to check on them. They don't have to interact and you can leave very specific instructions. But that way they can change water or food if they need to be changed, as well as call you and a vet (you should leave your vet's number or the clinic's number) if anything might seem wrong. I myself would worry about the cold temperatures at night too much.


See, that is the problem. I absolutely have nobody who can come daily to feed them and change their water. So unfourtunetly, that is not an option.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nobody? Well, my next suggestion would be to hire a petsitter. I do that for my bunnies when I go away.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Teddi4211 said:


> Nobody? Well, my next suggestion would be to hire a petsitter. I do that for my bunnies when I go away.


I will have to see if that would be an option. I honestly don't know how I would manage to get someone to come. If all else fails, could I leave her home with lots of food and water?


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

What about boarding her at a vets office?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's too long to leave them alone without being checked on daily. Leaving food is not good enough. Food and water should be changed daily especially during hot weather. What if the water dish gets spilled or bedding put in it? What if someone gets injured, or escapes, or gets stuck in their cage. If someone quits eating, by the time you are back, FLD will have started. There are too many things that can go wrong.

What about boarding them at your vet, or at a pet sitter. What about asking a neighbour?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed completely with above posts. Check your local Craigslist or other similar site for petsitter ads. There's also websites like www.care.com where you can find petsitters. The vet's office is a good option too.

Where are you located (general location)? Perhaps there's another person on here in your general area that would be willing to petsit for your hedgies.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Very good points. I think I might have to find a friend to come over or bring them with us. I will just have to put the heater on in the camper if all else fails. 

Don't worry, I'll figure it out! Thanks!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I think I am going to ask the breeder we purchased our hedgies from if she could board them for us. She only lives about 30 minutes away from us so I think that would be the best option. How would you go about transportation and housing? 

I was thinking a large plastic bin and then just putting everything in it (wheel, bowls, igloo, fleece, ect.) what do you think?


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

I would go for pet sitter or board. If taking them with you was going to cost money in buying them boxes etc, then putting the money towards having them watched at home or boarded might be a good idea. It's that or see if a friend would have them in their spare room, so it is not as much effort for them?


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

rodanthi said:


> I would go for pet sitter or board. If taking them with you was going to cost money in buying them boxes etc, then putting the money towards having them watched at home or boarded might be a good idea. It's that or see if a friend would have them in their spare room, so it is not as much effort for them?


I agree. I will either bring her to a friends house or board her at the breeders. 
But my C&C cage is still too large to bring to I will have to purchase a plastic bin anyways.


----------

